# Quick Reply Box



## Ulmo321 (May 3, 2003)

It would be nice to have a quick reply box. Those are really quite helpful and much faster than having to hit the reply button all of the time. (not sure if that hack is on vBullitens yet)


----------



## Beorn (May 4, 2003)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8347&highlight=quick+reply

IMO, they tend to lead to less thoughtful discussion.


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2003)

Oh C'mon!
It's not that much effort to have to move your mouse cursor _all_ the way over to the Reply Button. 
Think of it as exercise for your hands!


----------



## David Pence (May 4, 2003)

I believe the mythical vB 3.0 will have a quick reply box.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 4, 2003)

I'm with Beorn in that they lead to less well thought out replies. Having to go to all the trouble of hitting reply will at least help prevent people who just want to say "LOL" or whatever from replying. Especially if you run on a dial-up.


----------



## Lantarion (May 4, 2003)

Yee-up. 
Craig would this qualify as "LOL or whatever"?


----------



## Ulmo321 (May 4, 2003)

Ok, I'll admit that I probably have the slowest connection of anyone on this forum(I live in the middle of nowhere) So it is nice to be able to reply to a thread without having to go to a whole new page. Also, I don't feel that it causes less thoughtful discussions at least it would change mine.


----------



## Wolfshead (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Craig would this qualify as "LOL or whatever"?   *


 Well, maybe  You're further emphasising my point, when not many others have, and there isn't really much else you could say, other than repeat me. On the other hand, you didn't contribute any reasons for agreeing with me, or anything that would seem useful - so, well, I don't know...


----------



## Beorn (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Well, maybe  You're further emphasising my point, when not many others have, and there isn't really much else you could say, other than repeat me. On the other hand, you didn't contribute any reasons for agreeing with me, or anything that would seem useful - so, well, I don't know...
> 
> *



Which translates to one word: maybe.



> Also, I don't feel that it causes less thoughtful discussions at least it would change mine.


Although it wouldn't change yours, I've seen a lot of places where it's abused, and made into a chat tool.

Mike


----------



## Talierin (May 4, 2003)

I've seen it used on a couple sites, most notably lotronline... it seems to slow down the site a lot in terms of load speed (and my net is fairly fast), and I don't really see the need for it anyways, if you have something good to say, the few seconds it takes to hit post reply and wait for it to load is nothing.


----------



## Khamul (May 4, 2003)

The one at lotronline was taken away for the same reasons as stated before in this thread. 

Btw, you can try to change your browser to Opera, or you can just turn off images in IE if you want a bit more speed. At dialup, pictures are more of a pain than anything, and turning them off for faster loading was worth it when I had dialup.


----------



## munchkin (May 4, 2003)

I think a quick reply box would be nice. Now don't all throw tomatoes at me(at once ) and say that spammers will rule this site. They will still have to wait 60 seconds, and it would help those who don't have like super fast speedy gonzalez internets. And, Tal, for my computer, more like minute or two for me, thats not fun wating.


----------



## kohaku (May 6, 2003)

Ok, I'll be the first (and perhaps only ) person to ask... what is quick-reply? I suppose it's pretty self-explanatory, but I can't see why it would be useful unless there is something I am missing. I am a very rushy person and yet I have no problem with the speed of the current reply button.


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted in the link provided by Beorn, above_
> "Instead of having the "typing box" for you to type your reply in, in a new page, why not just have that "typing box" below each page of the thread!"


----------



## kohaku (May 7, 2003)

Ah, I see. That might be handy, but I for one have no problem with the current system.


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 7, 2003)

I've seen the QR box in action on a few other forums, and it seems to lead to much less meaningful posts, and less discussion.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

I'm usually not an advocate of such things, but I have to say that not having this option would greatly decrease spam and useless posts.

People with fast connections of course need not worry. But those members not lucky enough to be gifted with DSL, or cable will have to make sure their post is something they REALLY want to say if they're going to wait for the reply screen to load up.


----------



## Lantarion (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane_
> But those members not lucky enough to be gifted with DSL, or cable will have to make sure their post is something they REALLY want to say if they're going to wait for the reply screen to load up.


Ahh, the blissful rapidity of ADSL..!


----------



## Aulë (May 23, 2003)

Yay!
I'm getting ADSL soon! Yay!


And I don't see what people are whinging about.
I have a 56k connection, and I get along just fine.

It shouldn't be the speed at which posts are made that concerns people: it should be the quality of the content within.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 24, 2003)

Which is exactly why if we don't have a quickbox, perhaps people will have to think a little bit longer about whether or not what they want to say is truly worth saying.


----------

